# If you are like me, with dogs from all over



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*If you are like me, with dogs from all over*

The country, what do you have planned for them in the event the unthinkable happens to you? I like to think I am pretty safe, and I am healthy, no reason not to be around for a long time, but accidents, sudden illness do happen, and for me, there is nobody who would be willing to take the girls in if I kick off. My family is going to flip, if I pick up a will and start working on it, and they are going to think there is something wrong with me, and start checking up and worrying, which they do plenty of already. But I need a contingent for the girls to get them somewhere safe. I am consider setting aside funds and a document instructing the power of attorney to ship the dogs to, or back to the originating rescue where I aquired them or at the very least, contacting the rescue to inform them of the situation. I posted this in rescue info, because all my dogs come from a rescue situation, but Mods you can move it if you see the need. I would appreciate some info, and ideas, too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: If you are like me, with dogs from all over*

you can't go anywhere, you just a new car!!!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: If you are like me, with dogs from all over*

I think this is a great idea that all of us should think about. Lets face it, if everyone did this than a lot of dogs would not end up in rescue to begin with. 

My problem is that the only family member that I trust my dogs with would be my father, but he currently lives in a condo that does not allow dogs.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: If you are like me, with dogs from all over*

everyone should have a will no matter what age


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: If you are like me, with dogs from all over*

I need to update my will as I think I specified the names of my dogs in the last one. I have a life insurance policy and in my will it states that this is to be used to provide for the needs of my dogs. I have a friend who is listed in my will who will rehome my dogs or make certain they are provided for in a "retirement" homes for animals.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: If you are like me, with dogs from all over*

If something were to happen to me, my DH would take care of them but if something were to happen to the both of us I know my parents would because they know how much they mean to me.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: If you are like me, with dogs from all over*

I am in the process of creating a will of some sort that would have the dogs going to a friend of mine, she loves them the way I do, would care for them the way I do, and in my mind is the only person that could handle them, as Rogue has alot of high energy and a huge drive and needs alot of time and patience, and Riddick who needs a different kind of care with his water therapy and muscle treatments. She is my neighbor's daughter, slightly older than me, but a very wonderful person, I have dubbed her their God Mother, and she has agreed to take them if something horrible happens to myself or my husband.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: If you are like me, with dogs from all over*

I had an understanding for the Barker Sisters. A friend said she would take them if anything happened to me. I made her the survivor beneficiary of one of my retirement plans. That was good for 10 years - we have 2 - 3 years before that runs out. However, that person has had an illness develop that precludes her care of the dynamic duo. But Barker the Younger died this winter & BTE is 14 and fading.
I don't know what I will do with the next pair. I'll have to consider that when I get them and discover who they are.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: If you are like me, with dogs from all over*

Richard this is an important thing to think about and take care of now. I have my Will as well as three people that will be involved in getting my dogs back to my friend and breeder in North Dakota. Funds have been set aside for this as well as to pay for their needs without me. This is all in writing and a summary of this plan is taped to the back of my front door. 
In additon to this, I also made a card that I keep in front of my drivers license. It has in big letters 'IN CASE OF EMERGENCY PLEASE SAVE MY DOGS!!" On the back of the card I have a friends contact information as well as their Vets info. I fiquire if I'm ever in a car accident and unable to talk the first thing they will look for is my drivers license and they will see this first. 
We need to have plans for our pets care in the event of our untimely death. Its important to also talk openly with these people, not just once but from time to time, to make sure what you want will still be available after your death. 
In your case, really think about where you would like your dogs to go. There are even some sancuarites that you can prepay (or leave money in your Will) and they will care for your pets after your death. 
You love your girls as I do my furcrew, fiquire things out just in case, put it all in writing and communicate, communicate, communicate.
Hugs to you and all the girls.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: If you are like me, with dogs from all over*

Your comments and questions are appreciated, especially because I am a bit older. My forever dog, an expensive European Dog is willed to my breeder and it is her decision whether to keep or place the dog for adoption. I have also left sufficient funds for care.

My rescues, adopted and fostered, would go back to my rescue group, with a sufficient donation towards there efforts.


----------

